# From paper to outside



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

I've had my puppy for a week now and he's wonderful. He's trained to go on newspaper but refuses to do anything outside. He wakes up and I take him outside for about 40 min. and does nothing. As soon as he comes in he goes on the newspaper. Any suggestions?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

How old is your puppy?


----------



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

He's 3 months old


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I think they make something you can spray on the grass outside that he will smell and it will give him the urge. Try PetSmart or Petco. Just takes patience.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

I read somewhere to take the newspaper with pee on it outside when it was time to potty and let the puppy go on it. The smell of his pee on the paper will entice him to go. Over a period of days, reduce the size of the paper until he's going on the grass or wherever without the paper. Don't know if it works, just remember reading about it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah Rita, you've got it right. Just one thing though. Slowly move the paper from its current location and over the course of a couple of weeks move it closer to the outside. When you get him going near the door, a few times, wait for him to have to go and drag it outside with him following it. Reward and encourage throughout the process. After he has gone outside on it ,leave it out there, with something holding it down. Then put a clean new one near the door inside, so he has somewhere to go if you're not there. Encourage him and catch him when he's ready and try to get him to go outside on the one outside. Gradually make it smaller and smaller till he's basically going on the grass. Takes a while maybe but probably the safest way. Good luck. Give bigger rewards for using the outside one.


----------

